# BNN stock picks



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I like reading on stockchase.com opinions on stock I hold or planing to buy... , today Fabrice Taylor gave Top picks to 2 stocks that I've never heard about, but on the first glance look attractive and have very nice yiekd: AD-T


> A brilliant little company based in Calgary that invests in royalties.....


 and TR.UN-X


> Owns and operates hotels in smaller communities such as Fort McMurray, Red Deer, Regina, everywhere where commodities are hot and business is booming. Management owns a lot of stock.....


. 
Is anyone hold or following those 2?


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

No, never heard of these two, however that's beside the point.

The main message is that for the most part these guys pump whatever they hold and no have no problem dumping their picks the day after the show is over is they see it fit, this especially applies to small companies, the record of top picks speaks for itself and by the time naive viewer realizes what hit them the geniues advisor is long out of the stock with a smaller loss.

There are IMO few exceptions worth listening to, Benjy Gallagher (I think that's his name) from contra investing (even though that investing philosophy does't fit my bill), and few others, apart from this there isn't much value in that advise.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Fabrice does write an investing advice column where you can subscribe and get real time trade advice.

Small-cap Cdn space is an undercovered area where professional advice from a smart guy can lead to outsized gains and he has a good track record thus far. 

I really like the Royalty company he recommended - just watch for a spike on Monday on his advice. Once it passes and it drops a bit that is the time to buy. Then again, by Monday everyone may have forgotten about it already.

The thing about small cap space is you have to be ready for the volatility, especially when the market is falling. Most of these companies don't have deep pockets and can go under or lose 70-80% of their market cap in a big bear market. If you can't withstand that kid of volatility this is not a place for you to invest.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I've owned AD for a while. Great company. The best part is its quite small (300M), so institutions can't really do much with it. It's more than liquid enough for an individual investor though.


----------



## rassmy (May 7, 2010)

Recently I initiated a position in AD, it is a small company almost 0 liability, low PE ratio and nice dividend yield, so as a dividend investor what else should I look for before buying such comapny. I am ready to increase my holding if it goes south. One more to add, its one of the top10 holding for couple of dividend funds.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

When a guest recommends a particular stock on BNN, the channel pretty much always indicates whether the guest, his firm, or his family have any holdings in that stock. I have often wondered by they are making their choice one of their 'top picks' when they often don't even hold that stock either themselves or in any of the funds that they manage. But then, Homerhomer suggests that, even if they did hold the stocks in question, they could dump them shortly after recommending them and so if you listen to their recommendations at all, you pays your money and you takes your chances.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I watch BNN all the time. Usually watch "Market Call" on the laptop while I do my workout. I would never go out an buy a stock based on a recommendation alone. However, I do find it a good springboard to do further research on stocks that I may not have previously considered. I particularly pay attention when the same name crops up over and over again amongst experts. There are some experts that I pay more attention to than others. You get a sense of which ones more closely represent the investing style you prefer. I tend to like the older guys, because they've been "around the block" a few times. I also like the dividend or REIT players.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I also pay attention on past Top picks of the experts... if majority of specific experts's past picks were up, his picks are more reliable in my eyes.
btw, what names do you like among experts?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Homerhomer said:


> There are IMO few exceptions worth listening to, Benjy Gallagher (I think that's his name)


That would be Benj Gallander.
He writes for the Canadian Money Saver occasionally.
Also wrote a book called The Contratian Investor's 13.
He is very sincere and believes in his stuff.
Not the usual talking head or stock pumper.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I tracked their top picks for about 4 months and less than 20% of the pickers were positive over the time period (usually between 6 and 12 months). I decided that it was a bad source for stock selection.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

These people, now called "advisors" and "analysts", were once known as "Brokers" until people realized that they were called that because they made people broker....


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

gibor said:


> I also pay attention on past Top picks of the experts... if majority of specific experts's past picks were up, his picks are more reliable in my eyes.
> btw, what names do you like among experts?


Some of my favorites: Michael Decter, David Cockfield, Gavin Graham and Peter Brieger.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

You can set it up so that the daily BNN top picks are sent to your inbox every day! As mentioned, at least it can be a starting point for doing your own due diligence.


----------



## LOST (Aug 30, 2010)

Spidey said:


> Some of my favorites: Michael Decter, David Cockfield, Gavin Graham and Peter Brieger.


My favorites are: David Cockfield, Michael Decter, Peter Brieger, Bruce Campbell and David Burroughs


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

kcowan said:


> I tracked their top picks for about 4 months and less than 20% of the pickers were positive over the time period (usually between 6 and 12 months). I decided that it was a bad source for stock selection.


I checked those simetimes, I found that Jason Donville has high % of good picks


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

gibor said:


> I checked those simetimes, I found that Jason Donville has high % of good picks


Yes that was what I was looking for but I concluded that there was no pattern of success. I now use the highlight email but no longer read their picks.


----------

